# Homemade Firewood Processor



## MAAH (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all,

what do you think about my homemade firewood processor..?

Don't cut med down to hard! 

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3ZilOQCE5M


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2009)

thats sweeet


----------



## titan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow,you're obviously a talented fabricator;that processor is impressive.Tell you what....send it to me and I'll carry out a fair,unbiased test and review for you...I'll even let you share the shipping costs. :coolsmirk:


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 31, 2009)

You need one more conveyor on the output side to run the splits into a pile or onto a trailer. I am particularly interested in the 4 or 6 way splitter wedge. How does that work?


----------



## Jamess67 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wei Getes (My best and only Swedish vocabulary spelled phonetic of course)  
Everyone should have one of these. Very nice work.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Apr 1, 2009)

i agree.....it needs a conveyor for the splits ! nice rig for the homeowner type. good job on building it.


----------



## deerefanatic (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you ought to start building them and import them to the USA!!


----------



## mjbrown (Apr 1, 2009)

dude...no reason to cut that down . awesome job. to quote husquevarna(sp)on you tube...that thing cuts like a *******!nicely done.

i watched close and dont see a need for an outgoing conveyor,it seems to be self moving when enough wood piles up...j/k, but i did see it move backward.

mike


----------



## James Gautsch (Apr 1, 2009)

That is a very professional machine.  I had looked at building one from plans form http://www.millerswoodcutting.com/.  You have him beat by miles.


----------



## Apprentice_GM (Apr 1, 2009)

It's awesome, and I'm impressed. Great fabrication and design. The loading of the log onto the conveyor belt for bucking seems to slow it down or make it a 2-person job for optimum efficiency - could you improve this by designing in some kind of log storage / loading part? For example, have a "hopper" above the belt and drop the next log down by handle (possibly utilising a rotating door locking design - think like those ever rotating doors at hotels and department stores which have 4 doors making an airlock, only have yours horizontal not vertical, and using metal claws not glass) which could mean pre-loading of logs? Or a large angled bed where they could slide / roll down with gravity and be loaded onto the conveyor belt as needed? Both design additions would mean you could pre-load the logs in one hit, and speed up the operation when running single-handed.


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, now that's a production machine! It looks great. The biggest risk seems to be getting konked by the guy running the tractor if he swings a log too wide.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 2, 2009)

Not sure about the conveyor to propel the log forward and gravity to hold it there.  I saw the need to coax it along by hand and watched the log bounce back off the stop a few times.  Once you get close to the end, there is nothing to hold the log while it's being bucked.  I like the commercial processors with the twin spiked rollers.  They have more positive propulsion and hold the log, hands free.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 2, 2009)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Wow, now that's a production machine! It looks great. The biggest risk seems to be getting konked by the guy running the tractor if he swings a log too wide.



I had the same thought, if he sneezes or has a cramp it could be all over but the crying.  

But i loved the it. just got done bucking up 12 cord of rock maple and beech, that thing would have been handy to have. I'm finally off the Tylenol, my back wouldn't get near as sore as it was this morning with that rig. Good looking set up.


----------



## grommal (Apr 2, 2009)

Now, if you combine that processor with the machine in this video, you'd have some serious production.

http://www.afm-forest.fi/MOVIES/TREES/EUCALYPTUS/afm60-komatsuEuca1-high.wmv


----------



## bambam (Apr 2, 2009)

I would like some details on how you built your processor like what cylinder did you use, hydraulic pump gpm and pressure, wedge.  I am thinking of building my own splitter (because I want some of my own features and don''t want to pay the price of a splitter with the add ons I want).  I would like to at least be able to run a 4 way wedge and am concerned about having enough pressure to split.


----------



## deerefanatic (Apr 2, 2009)

grommal said:
			
		

> Now, if you combine that processor with the machine in this video, you'd have some serious production.
> 
> http://www.afm-forest.fi/MOVIES/TREES/EUCALYPTUS/afm60-komatsuEuca1-high.wmv



I take it you've never seen a forestry processor before?  They're common up here..... Lots of logging in Northern WI, and, contrary to popular belief, loggers by and large DONT do their job the old fashioned way.


----------



## grommal (Apr 2, 2009)

deerefanatic said:
			
		

> grommal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen one in my area of PA, anyway.  I was most impressed by the speed at which it runs the logs back and forth.  I think that's a good machine to watch from a safe distance!


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 2, 2009)

grommal said:
			
		

> deerefanatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same up here in northern maine. Large woods operations with equipment similiar as seen in video. Not many people can sharpen a chainsaw as well as they could in the old days, but they do know how to install satellite radio in a machine.   
 Good saw shops up here are few and far between, and those guys are not doing as well (financially) as they did 20 yrs ago.


----------



## MAAH (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks! It's so funny that so many like my little machine.

Here are some more pictues from test 3 now with a mounted conveyor on it..
































Started this project in november 2008, but have been thinking about it for
three years before starting to build. In that time I was able to collect some
important hydralic parts that has the right price on it. 

The total price for the project so far including the conveyor witch will be
included in test 3 is 750$. Sofar I'm on the + side.. :cheese: 

Pumpstation Parts:

2 p hydralic piston pumps from Sunfab(1017SR) 275bar (27,5mpa)
when connected the produce 160l/min and max pressure 275bar. 

2 p 3/4" hoses on the pressure side and t 2 p 3/4" on the Tank side 
that feeds the processor.

1 p 200l oil tank

The pumpstation is mounted (3 part) on one of mine tractors MF 178 (80 hp), when
pressing the system to what it can give the tractor dies..witch is only
producing 160l/min and 230bar! so more power needed!! 

Firewood processor parts:

1 p piston Rexroth 350bar, piston diameter is 12cm. and it can give with 
maximum pressure 40tons. Today with the tractor I'm using 20tons. (Witch is enough!) ;-)
(The knife with 8 wings is blown away when I using hardox 600. )

1 p two side valve 200l/min 350bar

1 p Parker hydralic sawengine F11-19c (19cc) 350l/min / 400bar (10.000rpm) on saft.
Double-power compares to Binderberger SP 450 and Porsch.
only using the Supercut 1000 from hultdins Parker F11-10 (10cc).

The complete sawunit was taken from an Harvester unit Hultdins K55E, witch had some broken parts on it.
bought it for 400$. With that unit comes automatic chainsaw oil feed and feedout bar speed and pressure.
All this is done automatic.. more oil and pressure .. more speeeeeeeeeeed..  :vampire: 

Today the unit give 45Hp and 30 meter / secound on the chain speed.

The return movement of the sawbar and timber arm is made by airpressure tank on 10bar.

1 p orbirtrol motor for the feed conveyor. (And yes i slippering when the wood is weath or has snow on it, the
plan is to run this on good days = nice weather..) 
It produces 8-9 cm3 (don't know the messaurement for us.?) wood per hour, so I'm using 35-40 cm3 wood per year. 
so I will have all done in a day.. this includes putting up the machine with timber feeder and demount it..

I think a got it all..  the sawunit will get a protective huve over it.. planned for test 4.


----------



## MAAH (Apr 10, 2009)

some corretions.. I don't meant cm3 it should be m3..  :red: + the pile on the pictures are after 5 hours work with the machine.
approx. 45 m3.

/MAH


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn impressive!! Great job. After looking at pics, noticed your MF 178? Maybe couldn't see it right. But anyways, I have a MF 180. I like the tractors, run nice.


----------



## bambam (Apr 11, 2009)

I would like to know how you got the conveyor to do such a nice job of stacking all that wood?


----------



## pelletmill (Jul 22, 2010)

bambam said:
			
		

> I would like to know how you got the conveyor to do such a nice job of stacking all that wood?



How to buy a firewood processor?


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 22, 2010)

Edit, crap, just realized this thread was stale.


----------

